# dallas lye



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

does anyone in the metroplex have a good place to buy lye? I used to get it at Taylored Concepts but they closed. I am 1 hr northeast of dallas so wanting dallas area . thanks


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Find a local AAA..... triple A. They are all the same, mine is south of me past Houston.


----------

